
Ask HN: Who is hiring to save the planet? (August 2019) - patientplatypus
Starting this thread for companies that are hiring for ecological missions, including companies that have an ethical or moral vision (helping the homeless, stopping violence, etc). I have no idea if people will use this thread, but I am interested in hearing what people are working on. Thanks!
======
arikr
All of these companies on 80,000 Hours' job board are hiring to save the
planet! [https://80000hours.org/job-board/](https://80000hours.org/job-board/)

------
jlevers
This is awesome -- I've been trying to find companies like this in the regular
"Who is hiring?" thread, and been disheartened by how few companies I've
found.

------
ps101
I would have definitely dropped my details into a "Who wants to be hired to
save the planet" thread.

~~~
patientplatypus
Yeah, if anyone needs a hero :P email: pweyand@gmail.com

------
scalesolved
This is a great thread idea, I hope it gets upvoted a ton and some interesting
opportunities are available!

------
croo
Great idea but I fear the saving of the planet from climate change or bad
people is not in the hands of IT professionals - not by a long shot.

~~~
thijsvandien
Maybe not IT professionals by themselves. It does seem to me like the solution
needs to be a technological one, though. Those working on that can probably
use the help of IT professionals.

~~~
croo
IMO the solution needs to be a political one. Regulating flight, regulating
car usage, regulating energy consumption and production, regulating companies
like Bayer, countries like Brasil or USA or Australia. Of course if the number
and length of flights will be regulated a software will be handling part of
the process... but it will be a crud.

An IT professional could make a nice robot bee to pollinate the flowers but
that's not a solution. The solution would be to violently kill off the
companies enabling the killing of every insect because money.

